# HELP! - so olive that even NC shades are too pink!



## jenee.sum (Oct 1, 2009)

Hope this is the right place to post this! Feel free to move it if it's not Mods! THX!

Hey guys. so i have a problem. ever since summer came, i tanned so badly and has gotten more olive than i was before. I'm an NC at MAC, ranging from NC25 in the winter, to NC30 early summer, and then NC35 during mid summer. When i'm an NC25, i'm actually quite pale, so i'm not as olive since my tan is gone. but when i tan, not only do i get darker, i also get more olive. so what happens is that NC30-35 foundations end up to be too pink for me. I'm an NC30 now, but when i compare it to my neck, it's so PINK!!! and i know i'm wearing the right number shade b/c  the 35 is too dark and 25 is too light.
i was just trying to find a foundation for a friend too last week, and she has the same problem! we're both olive as hell! we're chinese, but we turn mega olive-y when we tan! now my foundation doesn't match!

does anyone else have the same problem as me? I really wanna find a matching foundation. what do you do when even NC shades are too pink cuz your so olive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any recommendations? Are there any super olivey foundations out there (preferably at MAC)?

TIA!

*EDIT:* Since we're on the topic, i even now find my MSFN's too pink too! and i LOOOOOVE MSFN's!!! can't they widen their colour selection? they should make them NC/NW instead of light, medium, medium dark, etc. and make some super olive-y shades in it too!


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe that Bobbi Brown covers olive skin. Maybe you could try them.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 1, 2009)

i am like you. i range from nc25-35 depending on time of year. right now i'm like between a 25 and 30 but i don't like mac because it makes me look orange. i don't know if i got more olive toned after summer but i use urban decay foundation in supernova and it's much less pink than many others i've tried. sorry if this isn't much help but i don't really know many foundation brands. =-\


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I believe that Bobbi Brown covers olive skin. Maybe you could try them._

 
i've always wanted to try BB foundation. i might have to check it out then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i've always thought MAC does cover olive skin? lol was i wrong? cuz even when i was light, i still had an olive undertone - for sure i was NOT an NW shade. but now, olive is all you see!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i am like you. i range from nc25-35 depending on time of year. right now i'm like between a 25 and 30 but i don't like mac because it makes me look orange. i don't know if i got more olive toned after summer but i use urban decay foundation in supernova and it's much less pink than many others i've tried. sorry if this isn't much help but i don't really know many foundation brands. =-\_

 
MAC doesn't make me look orange. i never use to have this problem tho! even last year when i tanned to an NC30, it was perfect! i think it's b/c this year i tanned so much that i reached 35 (i've never gotten to a 35!), so i got more olive? that's the only explanation i could think of! I'll check out that UD one tho! thanks for your rec!

Maybe MAC should come up with some olive-y foundations! i know NC shades are more olive yes....but i guess it is possible to be super olive that even NCs look pink!


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 1, 2009)

Bobbi Brown makes really wonderful foundations for more olive/yellow skins. Her reasoning is that it makes redness look less pronounced, which is good for all people (which I sort of disagree with), but hey, it benefits the Asian girls! lol!

Though frankly, I've never really been very tan so I can't tell you how good her darker olive foundations are. But I can tell you that all of the Bobbi Brown foundations I've used have been a wonderful match on my slightly olive-y light skintone. I'd suggest Skin Foundation, I just looove that formulation.


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 1, 2009)

*gigiopolis: *Thanks for your rec! How is the coverage on the BB Skin Foundation? My skin has been really annoying lately, so I've been using a heavier coverage (Studio Sculpt and Studio Finish). But when my skin is behaving, i like the coverage of Face and Body. I also like the finish of Studio Sculpt; not matte, not dewy....just looks like SKIN. Does the BB Skin Foundation have the same SKIN finish? it sounds like it does by the name of it. TIA!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 1, 2009)

I know you said you prefer MAC foundations, but I remember the MUA for Makeup Forever telling me at IMATS that their HD foundations have certain shades for people with olive undertones.

I think if you look on the sephora site they have detailed descriptions of the HD foundations. 

I have darker olive/yellow skin and I use MUFE HD 128, but I think she also suggested 153 could work too... 

MUFE HD also gives that no makeup/skin look... 

HTH


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_*gigiopolis: *Thanks for your rec! How is the coverage on the BB Skin Foundation? My skin has been really annoying lately, so I've been using a heavier coverage (Studio Sculpt and Studio Finish). But when my skin is behaving, i like the coverage of Face and Body. I also like the finish of Studio Sculpt; not matte, not dewy....just looks like SKIN. Does the BB Skin Foundation have the same SKIN finish? it sounds like it does by the name of it. TIA!_

 
I feel like it's a very natural finish - SKIN foundation really is an appropriate name! I would say medium coverage for this one, but it's also easily buildable. But most importantly I don't find it cakey at all! And it sort of emulates the natural look of skin, texture wise...i.e. it's not completely matte nor super shiny. 

I checked out reviews on MUA before buying it and they're all pretty positive!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 1, 2009)

I have the opposite issue that MAC does not make a foundation neutral toned enough for me, hehe. I have neutral undertones leaning cool but I tan quite a lot in the summer so I go from NW25 to about an NC35 in the summer. I have not found a good match for me in MAC but MUFE HD has a very wide range of colour. I use the HD 118 which is I believe foundation for light skin with beige undertones. However, I have a couple if friends with strong yellow undertones who also use MUFE. One of them is about an NC25/30 and she uses 120. 

Give it a shout


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 1, 2009)

If you like mineral foundation, you should check out Everyday Minerals website.  Have you tried any of the foundations from MAC like the face and body foundation and studio fix compact that go by C1, C2, C3, etc.? instead of the NC15, NC20, etc.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm asian I use C35 and I don't ever get too tanned for the C range. 

I also have a Giorgio Armani luminious silk foundation that is really complementary for olive tanned skin. I use shade 6.5 which is darker than my mac C35. I love this one for the summer. It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 2, 2009)

*xpheonix06:* I have tried the face and body (in C2)...but it's still too pink for me right now, and too light. and i want a little more coverage right now.

Thanks for all your recs!! I'm gunna check out the Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation and the MUFE! Thanks a bunch guys!


----------

